# Where to buy cornhole board set in houston area



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

I realize this is gonna get all kinda of smart arse comments, but i need a Quality cornhole set (not the acadmey special). I know i can order them on line but i was hoping someone in the houston area had them, I need it for this weekend.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

is that like washer boards, but bean bags?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Huh?


----------



## Spirit (Nov 19, 2008)

Grab your hammer and nails ...

http://www.cornholehowto.com/


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Im with ya on washer, however after the sun goes down and many, many beer i have been told the bean bags are much easier to find


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

yup, i know i could do it myself however need it by this weekend and working until i leave town.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I wanna say somethin' so bad. :headknockhwell:


----------



## Privateer (Nov 28, 2009)

thats ok 'pokie...gotcha covered


----------



## norman williams (Mar 6, 2008)

like slopoke said, its all i can do to keep quiet


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

LOL, I am shocked that this thread has not gonna way south by now, as stated in opening i know its going to end up there.


----------



## Pistol58 (Oct 9, 2009)

There are tons of specs online on how to build a set. Thats what I did, and they are WAY better than any you can buy. Everyone always is begging me to bring my cornhole boards over, cause they play the best.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

I first read that as cornhole broad.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ask CORNHUSKER. He will know about this


----------



## bogan (Mar 23, 2006)

I made a pair of boards in 2 hours and it cost less than $30. Momma helped me out by making the bean bags. It will be much cheaper and faster to make them yourself.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

This seems to be headed down that old muddy road. Just sayin'.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

I was on a call the other day and a middle aged guy asked me if I've ever played that cornhole game? I was taken aback briefly, then I gathered enough composure to ask him to explain exactly he was talking about. I'm not sure if he ever caught on to what he was saying but I just chuckled and drove off.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

PM Cornhusker,, he's the man at cornhole'n!!!!!





what I hear anyway!


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Pistol58 said:


> There are tons of specs online on how to build a set. Thats what I did, and they are WAY better than any you can buy. Everyone always is begging me to bring my cornhole boards over, cause they play the best.


 pics. What makes your boards better? Serious question.....


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

I know someone was selling em on craigslist for 'round $130

Yeah it's cornhole up north... beanbags down here. Huge in the midwest! I started making em a couple years back. Only when friends request a personalized set. If you want a quality set with a surface that will last and play right, it'll cost way more than $30.

I was hesitant at first, but I ended up making these yankee boards for a diehard.


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

do you still make them? no chance of getting a set by thrusday night?


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

I am sure there are some stores in the Montrose area that can hook you up.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

slopoke said:


> I wanna say somethin' so bad. :headknockhwell:





norman williams said:


> like slopoke said, its all i can do to keep quiet


I was gonna say.................
Nah......it's just way too easy. :slimer:


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

there we go, took to page 3 to get there but we made it. Looking for cornhole boards, not lookin to get cornholed. but hey easy mistake


----------



## CORNHUSKER (Jul 12, 2004)




----------



## StangGang (May 22, 2006)

Pro Washer Toss in Friendswood makes a real nice, complete setup that is very durable and reasonably priced. Greg is the owner and a great guy . His website is http://prowashertoss.com/ I am almost certain he has the basic games in stock that are ready to ship or be picked-up.


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

superspook said:


> do you still make them? no chance of getting a set by thrusday night?


I still make them when requested... but by Thursday... no way in h#ll. I can construct the set in an afternoon. But it's the wood filler, sanding, priming, sanding, painting, sanding, paint again, sand again, painting of the logo (twice) and polycrylic (3 times) that is time consuming.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

superspook said:


> there we go, took to page 3 to get there but we made it. Looking for cornhole boards, not lookin to get cornholed. but hey easy mistake


 3 pages? I'm still on 1 page.


----------



## txgirl1722 (Oct 17, 2008)

WHEW! I'm glad someone posted a picture. I was beginning to get worried about you guys...


----------



## superspook (Jul 26, 2004)

Bull Red said:


> 3 pages? I'm still on 1 page.


really? well the format im using has this as page 3 0f 3


----------



## Livininlogs (Oct 12, 2005)

slopoke said:


> I wanna say somethin' so bad. :headknockhwell:


x2 figgured this would go south real quick lol


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Livininlogs said:


> x2 figgured this would go south real quick lol


I like going South! :tongue:


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like going South! :tongue:


 I hear that! :cheers:


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> I like going South! :tongue:


yes but going *DOWN* (no im not yelling) under is much more fun... :cheers:


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Why do they call them Cornhole boards ???


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

I must....not....type it. Mont's got really big feet. :headknock


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

cornhole boards? that's junk.. nothing beats a good dirt spot with a piece of PVC buried in the ground....


----------



## birdband01 (May 25, 2006)

DANO said:


> Why do they call them Cornhole boards ???


I guess cuz you put the corn (which is in the bag) in the hole.

I see a whole nother round of chuckles coming.


----------



## RogerB (Oct 11, 2005)

birdband01 said:


> I guess cuz you put the corn (which is in the bag) in the hole.
> 
> I see a whole nother round of chuckles coming.


heeeeeeeeeeeeeer's yor sign!! :dance:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Grown folks play with this or is this for a elementary/church spring fair or something?


----------



## ccd2486 (May 9, 2011)

Houston Cornhole (www.HouCorn.com) makes quality custom cornhole boards for the Houston area, and the boards are free to pick up. They made the boards for Taps House of Beer on Washington.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

ccd2486 said:


> Houston Cornhole (www.HouCorn.com) makes quality custom cornhole boards for the Houston area, and the boards are free to pick up. They made the boards for Taps House of Beer on Washington.


"and the boards are free to pick up."

Please explain....I didn't see any free ones on their site...


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Never forget when I first moved from Texas up to Ohio and was at a picnic. Someone suggested that we get a game of cornhole together. I immediately grabbed my hat and began backing out the gate until someone pulled me aside and explained what cornhole was. Still seems like a weird northern game to me.


----------

